# $400 and under



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

My husband retired and we took a big hit in our monthly income. I need a saddle for my mare who is registered 99% foundation QH. She is a big girl. She is only 15.2, but her body is heavy muscles and thick. 

My gelding's saddle really does not fit her well, and also if I have a friend who wants to ride, I need a second saddle.

The saddle would not get used a whole lot, probably only a couple times a year or maybe 3 at the most. 

What is needed: western saddle, 18 inch seat, about 24-28 pounds. 

I have read comments on here about double t saddles. They sound like they might do ok for my needs, but I would like suggestions for other inexpensive saddles, but not really bad junk. I know there are some nasty ones out there and don't want to get stuck with one again. 

I wasted money (what I consider to be a waste of money) on one from Ligers N Tigons saddle company. I got it off ebay and it was awful. I do not have it anymore. I took a big loss on what I paid for it just to get rid of it. It was not at all usable on my horses, and not for anyone else that tried it on their horse.

There is a place on line named "Saddle Online. Com". I have talked to them via their chat. Their saddles are made in India. They said they design and test the saddles here in the U.S. They are located Chicago, IL. Their 'chat' person said they all own and use the saddles on their own horses. That while the saddles are made in India, they make sure they are good saddles. But I know people can and will say a lot of things to get someone to buy their product. However I also know that good items can be found that are made in other countries. 

I need a saddle, but I have to keep it under $400.

The saddle needs to be 18 inch seat, might be able to do a 17, but no smaller than that. Actually a 17 is going to be quite a squeeze and 18 would be best, but if all I can get is a 17, then I would do that.

Does anyone know of a saddle company, saddle brand, or where I could get a saddle for what I am needing.?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you thought about looking at used saddles either at local tack shops (most do consignment) or on Craigslist? Most saddle shops will test the tree before putting it out for sale (at least they do around here...any hint of a busted or cracked tree and they refuse to take it) and if you find one on Craigslist you like, most sellers will take a check and hold it for 24 hours so you can try it on your horse and in that time you can take it to a saddle shop and have them give the saddle a once-over.

When I was looking for a saddle for my old gelding who was hard to fit, I actually put an ad on Craigslist detailing out what I was looking for and how much I could spend. I got tons of replies and all were willing to let me take the saddle to try it on him if I left a deposit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

You can get a brand new Abetta synthetic for $400 and under, not sure if you can in your and your horses size, but worth a look. Go to Chicks Saddlery.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

A used Saddle or an Abetta would be my suggestion for that price range

Most Foundation Style QH's will use a Full QH Bar

.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I too am looking for an inexpensive western saddle that will likely only be used a few times a year, so I am watching this thread. Maybe I'll take some time and look at the Abettas... any fitting/sizing tips on those? Luckily for me, my guy's a pretty standard looking QH. May need SemiQH bars though. Not sure.

It can be tough, so far on CL in my area, all I've seen is overpriced crapola and very nice expensive saddles.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Used has been suggested. Good saddles for less than new.
Even if it will have limited use it still needs to fit the horse well.
Craig's List or Tack Trader are a couple of places to start. Tack stores also.
Look at as many good brands as you can so you will know a good used deal when you see it. There is a lot of trash out there not worth throwing under a truck. (Wouldn't want to do damage to the truck!)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> It can be tough, so far on CL in my area, all I've seen is overpriced crapola and very nice expensive saddles.


I actually had better luck with putting a "wanted" ad up than I did with looking at existing ads. Sometimes people have saddles that they aren't sure they want to sell or don't think about selling until they see someone needs what they have. The second instance happened to me when I put my ad up. Was contacted by a lady with a 16" equitation seat western show saddle with real silver accents that was on an Arab tree, which is what I needed. She had switched from Arabs to Morgans, so the saddle didn't fit any of her horses and had been sitting on a saddle stand in her living room for five years, not being used. It was a gorgeous saddle, extremely well-made, and she was going to sell it to me for $250. The seat ended up being uncomfortable for me (sat on it on the stand in her living room...the swells pinched my thighs in an odd way), so I had to pass. Nearly cried when I had to say no, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

As mentioned before, an Abetta would be your best bet I think. Too bad the one I'm selling is only semi QH bars and a 16" seat! It's barely even used but they are good, inexpensive saddles for the occasional trail ride with a friend. I know for a fact that they come in "wide" as opposed to their "regular", which is semi QH bars. Not sure about the seat, but I'm sure I've seen 17" and I seem to remember having seen an 18" seat before too...


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure how you feel about ebay, but they DO have a very good buyer protection program. If you get a guarantee IN WRITING from the seller that the saddle they're selling you has been checked by a professional and has an undamaged, intact tree, you get it, and it's broken in any way shape or form, ebay can make sure you get your money back.

This one it only 17", but it's a wide tree and only $300! Looks to be in great condition too! 
Used Abetta Cordura All Around Trail Saddle Western Style 17" Wide Tree | eBay

This one's 17" and wide tree as well, new for $435 so just slightly out of budget, but add shipping and it's closer to $500.
17" Abetta Stealth Super Cushion Trail Saddle Flex Wide Deal | eBay


Shoot I just realized the first one is local pickup ONLY in Wisconsin. I wonder if you could message her and ask if you could arrange for shipping as well? For an Abetta it shouldn't at all put you over budget. I've noticed this listing has been up for awhile considering the first recorded offer was back in October 2012. If you offer to pay her the full price plus whatever extra it would cost for shipping and she turns you down, she obviously doesn't want to sell it that badly.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I've got a 17 inch extra wide leather saddle I'm looking to sell soon. It's really quite nice, tooled leather, either a barrel or roping saddle. No brand but very good quality. I'm looking to get 300 for it sans shipping, if you're interested.

Otherwise, yes, Abetta makes good quality Synthetics if that'll work for you. I've heard really good things about them! 

Tack sales around our area might have something. Check eBay, but don't buy anything that doesn't have a brand or advertises as 'new' when it's only 200 dollars, and don't buy any packages of any kind. Check out the Tack and Equipment Classifieds section, too - People sell saddles there often!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought a $400 Abetta to use on our mustang pony. For the price (new), it is an excellent saddle.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wanted something "fancier" like a Tucker when I got my horse last summer but wife set a price limit and I must say I think i'm happier with an abetta than I would have been with a tucker.

More $$ in the bank, and less cleaning/care

especially for a saddle that isn't going to be used that much I would hate to put the time into cleaning/conditioning a leather saddle for it to just collect dust and only be used 3-4 times/year

being that you are probably going to get away with full qh bars you will have even more options than those that need semi qh


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

PurplePopcornDelicious said:


> You can get a brand new Abetta synthetic for $400 and under, not sure if you can in your and your horses size, but worth a look. Go to Chicks Saddlery.


 
Thanks for the suggestion about chicks. They have some I am going to consider. They even have King or might be Royal King, that could be possibility. Saw a few brands that might work out.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

itsjustme said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about chicks. They have some I am going to consider. They even have King or might be Royal King, that could be possibility. Saw a few brands that might work out.


No King brand saddles. I was looking at one, and everyone here told me to run far, far away from them. SouthernTrailsGA is around on the forum - she can tell you more about why. (It disappointed me... They had the perfect saddle for me!)


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advise and suggestions. 

I've been checking craigslist for the st Louis area and nothing on it that would work. When I look at the Peoria and Springfield Illinois area, there is nothing.

I have been looking at prices on used saddles and am not sure if those are reliable. In 2009 I sold a one year old Tex Tan saddle, used only 5 times, perfect condition. Sold it and the entire set I had purchased new: 17 inch seat, matching headstall, reins, breast plate, girth, performers choice pad, bit, curb chain. About $2,500 of items. Could only get $750, and I had to pay for the shipping to send it to South Dakota. Just last summer I sold a Fabtron Big Un, 19 inch seat, only used 6 times, with girth ($120 big name girth). Looked brand new. It only brought $150 - they cost about $700-$800 new. And as for the one from India, no one would buy it, pretty much gave it away.

I had those advertised on craigslist, ebay, local paper, and tack trader. Still didn't get much out of them. They were not old saddles nor in bad condition. So, I am not really good at judging what a used saddle should cost for me to buy one.

I wish I wouldn't have sold my saddles. But at that time I thought my gelding was not rideable anymore. And I didn't have my mare yet.

Turns out my gelding is fine to ride, it was the person who was riding him at a stables I was keeping him at. They were messing him up. Once I got him away from there, and he recovered, he is ok now.


I got a custom made Dakota last year, but sure don't have the money now to get one for the mare I got. So need one for her.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy cow, Itsjustme...those are terrible prices for your used equipment. Bad for you, great for the buyer. Sure makes you want to find that kind of deal now that you are looking.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Regardless of the saddle you consider, get a measurement of the bars. If it's a Ralide tree you can google their website and the dimensions for all the trees they make are listed with pics. The bars on an 18" seat may be too long for a 15.2hh horse. The biggest seat size Ralide makes is 17 and the bars are 22.5" long. You need to measure the horse from 2 fingers behind the scapula to the last true rib to see if a longer tree will work. Using chalk to mark your spots helps. Find the last true rib, it's a long one and draw a line straight up. The bars cannot exceed that mark, the skirts ok, not the bars.


----------



## Jori (Jan 7, 2021)

itsjustme said:


> My husband retired and we took a big hit in our monthly income. I need a saddle for my mare who is registered 99% foundation QH. She is a big girl. She is only 15.2, but her body is heavy muscles and thick.
> 
> My gelding's saddle really does not fit her well, and also if I have a friend who wants to ride, I need a second saddle.
> 
> ...


I have a saddle from ligers and tigons, I looked it over throughly, checked all the stitching the tree...etc. and this particular saddle is made very well. So OBVIOUSLY not all their saddles are junk. I even had a friend look at it who is into leather working, and he even said its a well made saddle. And that whom ever made it, took pride in their work and did a good job.
So, not ALL saddles from " LIGERS AND TIGONS " ARE NOT JUNK !!!!!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

We ask all members to please read posting dates before making comment on old & dusty threads...
If you have a question or need further information a new thread started is advised.
Due to the age of and inactivity this thread is* CLOSED.*


----------

